# Zeon Zoysia



## P046832 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello. I put down zeon zoysia in my yard in 2018. I did this in 2 different installments. The first was in August, and the second one was done in November... The sod that I did in August has greened up but the one I did in November has not. The grass appears dormant but I guess it could be having some other problem. I just find it weird that the entire first installment is all green and the entire 2nd installment has not... Can anyone help me this? Is it dead? It is April 7th and I live in Fort Worth, Texas. Thank you


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Was all of it bought at the same farm?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Pics?


----------



## P046832 (Apr 7, 2019)

It was all bought at the same farm. I will send oics


----------



## P046832 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## P046832 (Apr 7, 2019)

Does this help?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That looks like a mixture of alive and dead TL me to be honest. I would not personally put down Zeon (or really any) sod that time of year but I'm sure some here will disagree. You have to water it every day for a month, because that's what it takes roots to establish. But in Nov/Dec the roots aren't growing.

I'd wait another 30 days and replace anything that isn't green.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Maybe the November sod didn't root deep enough and the cold zapped it. Just curious what the reason for doing it in two installments was? If it was a supply issue with the farm maybe you could get them to replace the Nov sod.


----------



## P046832 (Apr 7, 2019)

Man, that is what I was scared of. I was hoping that it was just dormant for some reason. Grass didn't really look grey...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I wouldn't do anything to hasty. It isn't like the front is fully green, and would be ahead of the new sod due to install time too. I would wait at least a few weeks or a month to see if it responds. When I put down my Palisades several years ago, the first Spring was bad, and we thought we would have to redo the whole thing, but by May 1, it started to show promise, and by mid-July we had a full pretty lawn.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

yeah i would give it some time, it may just be slower to green up. Looks like there is a little green showing in the sod (hard to tell if its weeds or new growth).


----------



## P046832 (Apr 7, 2019)

I do know you can still pick up the sod and it has not taken root


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

P046832 said:


> I do know you can still pick up the sod and it has not taken root


Well, that isn't a good sign. It should have at least started rooting over the Winter. Do you see roots trying to grow out of it? How cold did you get this Winter? Did you keep the soil below the sod moist after install?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd wait a month. This is common problem when installed past August for this type of sod.

I will snap a picture of a neighbor who did similar, it's nite n day where he patched in fall.


----------



## P046832 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you. Would love to see pics. I did keep it wet and we had good rain this fall. I do not believe water would be a problem


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I had Zeon sodded in San Antonio in late October of 2017. Shortly after it went dormant. It didn't wake up until end of May 2018. However, the areas under my roof overhang and around my trees greened up in March. I'm thinking that was because of the extra moisture from the roof drip and water I gave the new trees 3x a week.

This year, my Zeon started waking up in March. I think because it was more established and acclimated. Areas that didn't get traffic turned green in March. Heavy traffic areas are waking up now.

What I learned last year: 1) Zeon is slow. 2) it likes heat 3) it needs 1.25" water a week 4) it takes 2 seasons for it to be established. Then you can back the water off. 5) keep the HOC under 2"

The big mistake I made was I didn't water enough during the winter when sodded. I did a test area when I was concerned like you are. I drenched that area with water every three days and it responded.

Also, I had sod that wasn't rooted like you described. I ended up picking it up and relocating it to a side yard. In April of 2018 while it was still dormant. Didn't expect it to survive. It was still alive and established with a lot of water.

My opinion is that your sod is still sleeping and isn't dead. I'd cut it, lightly fertilize it, and keep water on it. Especially as temps rise. If it doesn't wake up with the May heat then you should consider it gone.

I started viewing my Zeon as a "newborn" that needed my observation and attention until it was "grown up" and established.


----------



## P046832 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you so much. I will follow your instructions.


----------



## jeep4me99 (Apr 11, 2019)

Noob here. I hate fescue, put in some empire in the back yard last year and will be doing the entire front with Zeon in June. Question with spring green up. I realize the brown blades are dormant, but will those leaves greeen, or should I manually or mechanically remove as much as possible. I'm at about 50-60% green right now. Not sure what happens to the brown leaf tissue and trying to be patient for the lawn to fully green.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

jeep4me99 said:


> Noob here. I hate fescue, put in some empire in the back yard last year and will be doing the entire front with Zeon in June. Question with spring green up. I realize the brown blades are dormant, but will those leaves greeen, or should I manually or mechanically remove as much as possible. I'm at about 50-60% green right now. Not sure what happens to the brown leaf tissue and trying to be patient for the lawn to fully green.


Should have scalped before greenup.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> I'd wait a month. This is common problem when installed past August for this type of sod.
> 
> I will snap a picture of a neighbor who did similar, it's nite n day where he patched in fall.


. You get the idea...


----------



## jeep4me99 (Apr 11, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> jeep4me99 said:
> 
> 
> > Noob here. I hate fescue, put in some empire in the back yard last year and will be doing the entire front with Zeon in June. Question with spring green up. I realize the brown blades are dormant, but will those leaves greeen, or should I manually or mechanically remove as much as possible. I'm at about 50-60% green right now. Not sure what happens to the brown leaf tissue and trying to be patient for the lawn to fully green.
> ...


I did. Maybe didn't go low enough. I dropped the mower 1 notch below the normal height


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Set it to one notch above stalling in the dirt


----------

